# Panna da cucina



## Italian Junkie

Ho un grande problema!!  Quando abito in Italia, uso 'panna di cucina' frequentamente.  In fatto, ho fatto nuove ricette con questa ingrediente.  A casa, uso 'sour cream' in qualita di sostituto, e il risultato e similare. Ma non penso di questi sono lo stesso. Ho letto in un otro thread che 'sour cream' e 'panna acida.' E lo stesso di 'panna di cucina'?  se no, forse qualuno sa se c'e un traduzione preciso in inglese??

grazie in anticipo.
Jen


----------



## pangelo

Italian Junkie said:
			
		

> Ho un grande problema!!  Quando abito in Italia, uso 'panna da cucina' frequentemente.  Infatti, ho fatto nuove ricette con questo ingrediente.  A casa, uso 'sour cream' in qualitá di sostituto, e il risultato è similare. Ma non penso che questi siano la stessa cosa. Ho letto in un altro thread che 'sour cream' e 'panna acida.' È lo stesso di 'panna di cucina'?  se no, forse qualuno sa se c'e una traduzione precisa in inglese??
> 
> grazie in anticipo.
> Jen
> 
> <<le correzioni sono benvenute!!>>


Ti capisco proprio. Anche io in Germania e Austria ho lo stesso problema ma per fortuna l'Italia non e' troppo lontana e quando mi capita faccio una scorta ;-) Comunque la panna acida e' diversa dalla panna da cucina.

Penso che in Inglese si chiami "Single Cream" o "Pouring Cream". 
Ciao,
Pier Angelo


----------



## stufita

Ciao! La panna da cucina è un prodotto a lunga conservazione e può essere sostituita con della normale panna fresca (cream). Fai però attenzione all'etichetta: non deve contenere zucchero o dolcificante. In questo caso sarà perfetta anche per poter essere usata nelle ricette "salate".Ciao,
Stefania

Dimenticavo: non è la stessa cosa della sour cream, che è panna acida. Penso che in inglese sia "single cream". Ciao, Stefy


----------



## finrod_2002

Credo di aver scoperto come si dice panna da cucina. È semplicemente cooking cream. 

E in finlandese se a qualcuno può servire (a me serviva) ruokakerma.


----------



## Fossifoco

pangelo said:


> Ti capisco proprio. Anche io in Germania e Austria ho lo stesso problema ma per fortuna l'Italia non e' troppo lontana e quando mi capita faccio una scorta ;-) Comunque la panna acida e' diversa dalla panna da cucina.
> 
> Penso che in Inglese si chiami "Single Cream" o "Pouring Cream".
> Ciao,
> Pier Angelo


 

In opposizione, _double cream_ che invece è la panna per dolci.


----------



## fabiog_1981

Fossifoco said:


> In opposizione, _double cream_ che invece è la panna per dolci.



Io mi ricordo che quando vivevo a Londra, compravo sempre la double cream di Tesco o Sainsbury's per far la pasta (con la panna ovviamente). Anch'io avevo questo problema, non sapevo quale fosse la panna da cucina. All'inizio provai con la single cream, ma era troppo liquida (sembrava la nostra panna da montare) e poi con la double cream (molto più densa, come la panna da cucina).


----------



## anipsioula

How could I render it into English. Would "sour cream" be enough to mean the "panna da cucina" we use for salty dishes?

Thanks for your help,
anipsioula


----------



## anglomania1

anipsioula said:


> How could I render it into English. Would "sour cream" be enough to mean the "panna da cucina" we use for salty dishes?
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> anipsioula


Hi there, 
no, "sour cream" is "panna acida"!
It depends who you are talking to, but in the UK I'd use "double cream".

In the Uk we have 
1) "single cream" which is a bit like "panna fresca", it's liquid enough to pour.
2) "double cream" which is thick, like panna da cucina, but it's not only used for cooking (we don't have a cream just for cooking). It can also be spooned onto desserts without cooking it.
3) "Whipping cream" = "panna da montare"

These are the main creams. We don't have an equivalent, but I'd use "double cream" as it's probably the most similar.

Hope this helps
Anglo


----------



## Yulan

anglomania1 said:


> We don't have an equivalent, but I'd use "double cream" as it's probably the most similar.


 

Hi Anipsioula  

Anglo's absolutely right: my English friends used to call it "double cream" when they were in Italy.


----------



## Correre

I agree with posts. In UK and Ireland it's very uncommon to find those UHT packs of cream so cream comes in the forms mentioned above.
Just in case it's useful for you: I'd say "savoury" rather than "salty"


----------



## anipsioula

Thanks everybody for your support. Eventually I am opting for "double cream" as many of you suggested.Anglomania's explanation was absolutely illuminating.  

I am sorry for having opened the new thread though it already existed but I really had not noticed it. I'lle be more careful next time. 

Thanks again


----------



## moonnight1986

Io ho trovato la heavy cream.. dite che può essere la benedetta panna da cucina?


----------



## CPA

Ciao moonnight, welcome to WR!

Forse questo ti può aiutare. Paese che vai...


----------



## moonnight1986

Grazie Cpa, vedo che siamo concittadini..ma al momento mi trovo negli Stati Uniti e non riesco a trovare la classica panna da cucina. 
Sul link di wikipedia che mi hai dato sono riportate solo le percentuali di grasso che non mi aiutano molto. 
Ho provato la "heavy cream" che però è molto liquida.. magari non esiste proprio così come la conosciamo noi...


----------



## CPA

Prova a cercare questa:

"Extra-heavy, double, or manufacturer's cream (38–40% or more), generally not available at retail except at some warehouse and specialty stores."


----------



## mflcs

Negli Stati Uniti, la panna da cucina non esiste proprio.  Nemeno lo double cream.


----------



## italtrav

mflcs said:


> Negli Stati Uniti, la panna da cucina non esiste proprio.  Nemeno lo double cream.



Esiste il double cream in America, ma è disponibile generalmente solo per ristoranti, pasticcerie, ecc. Vedi qua: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cream.

Anche, ci sono specialty shops per i cibi italiani dove, ogni tanto, si vede scatoline UHT di panna da cucina. Per esempio: http://www.salumeriaitaliana.com/catalog/tomatoes-sauces/pesto-and-other/panna-da-cucina.


----------



## mflcs

italtrav said:


> Esiste il double cream in America, ma è disponibile generalmente solo per ristoranti, pasticcerie, ecc. Vedi qua: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cream.
> 
> Anche, ci sono specialty shops per i cibi italiani dove, ogni tanto, si vede scatoline UHT di panna da cucina. Per esempio: http://www.salumeriaitaliana.com/catalog/tomatoes-sauces/pesto-and-other/panna-da-cucina.



Grazie, italtrav!


----------



## Jumbo Jimbo

Un saluto a tutti ed un chiarimento.
In inglese non esiste il nome "panna da cucina" che non vuol dire che non esista esattamente quella.
In Italia per ragioni commerciali, suppongo, viene comodo avere la panna da cucina a lunga conservazione, addizionata di carragenina come addensante, così non costa al super/negozio tenerla in frigo e fa scorta più a lungo tempo.
In UK latte a creme sono cose serie, perchè non bisogna fare gli iitaliani  che pensano che all'estero non sanno cosa siano gli ingradienti.
Può essre vero ovviamente per alcuni ingradienti, come d'atro canto vale l'inverso, stando al caso delle creme l'Italia butta male e la perfida albione la fa da leone.... magari con unicorno affianco  
Per la pasta si usa la single cream!!!
La saur cream è appunt ola panna acida...... tutt'altro uso.
Il butter milk è il siero avanzante dal processo del burro.
La double cream è per i più sfiziosi essendo pià "grassa" (metto fra virgolette perchè non inganni facendo pensare a qualcosa di troppo grassoso in senso negativo..... è solo più ricca e più pesante..... ovvero più sfiziosa e va bene sulla pasta, ma starei sulla single, che è in grassi simile alla panna da cucina italiana, che poi è come la panna fresca dove non ha zucchero)
Poi c'è la clotted cream che è una double più ricca ancora e più solida, in ultimo c'è la extra thick clotted cream che è praticamente solida..... 
La pouring cream è simile alla single, più tipicamente per i dolci isulta leggermente più cremosa...... la single è più liquida, ma sono quasi uguali.
Poi la creme fraiche che è una saur cream più leggera.
(mancano pouring ad extra thick ma va bene così......)
Ah volendo c'è il butter cream...... or brandy butter che sono il primo una versione a crem del tradizionale natalizio brandy butter...... ovvero una crema molto ricca con brandy la prima ed una fusione di burro, panna e zucchero con brandy la seconda (assolutamente natalizia come botta calorica, divinamente accompagna il Xmas pudding)
Ultimo suggerimento.... quando vedete in giro confezioni in UK con colore oro legato ai lattticini è sempre indizio di qualità!!! Ovvero massima cremosità e sovente origine molto scelta..... più rinomata è la provenineza Jersey/Guernsey = Channel Islands..... perchè? Beh dovrebbe, ma non solo li, essere una garanzia di allevamento vecchio stile, risultato...... beh provate!!!!!
E giusto perchè vi voglio già bene provate ad andare in campagna, magari verso il Dartmoor e trovate qualche piccolo Inn o meglio B&B che serva degli scones con panna fresca locale....... ah ah ah non avete idea assolutamente se non avete provato, per chi ama la crema scopre il paradiso.
Volevo metterVi un link ma ancora non posso ..... ecco un copy:
In the US, cream is usually sold as:
Half-and-half (12% fat) Whipping cream and whipped cream (30%) Heavy cream, or heavy whipping cream (36%) Manufacturer's cream (40%), mostly available from food-services supply wholesalers rather than groceries
Also common in the US is sour cream, which is cream that has been subjected to a bacterial culture that produces lactic acid, producing a sour taste, and that thickens the cream as well.
In the UK, cream is usually sold as:
Half cream (12%) Single cream or Light cream (18%) Whipping cream (35%) Double cream (48%)
In the UK, clotted cream is a very high fat (55%) product processed with heat. Crème fraîche (a product with a French name and widely available elsewhere) is a heavy cream slightly soured with
bacterial culture, but not as sour or as thick as American sour cream. Mexican crema (or cream espesa) is similar.
Cream with 30% or more of fat can be turned into whipped cream by mixing it with air. This roughly doubles the cream's volume as air bubbles are captured in a network of fat droplets. (Whipped cream is said to have been invented in 1671 by François Vatel for a banquet in honor of Louis XIV, though it's likely that it was actually known long before this.) If the whipping is continued, the fat droplets stick together and form butter; the remaining liquid is buttermilk.
Cream is the principal constituent of butter. Ice cream is made with milk, milk proteins (casein), cream and flavorings, frozen while stirring to limit the size of the ice crystals. Premium ice creams usually contain more milk fat.


----------



## mizZGiorgia

Scusate il ritardo con cui intervengo su questo post, ma cercavo la traduzione di "panna da cucina" solo oggi.



Jumbo Jimbo said:


> Un saluto a tutti ed un chiarimento.
> In inglese non esiste il nome "panna da cucina" che non vuol dire che non esista esattamente quella.
> In Italia per ragioni commerciali, suppongo, viene comodo avere la panna da cucina a lunga conservazione, addizionata di carragenina come addensante, così non costa al super/negozio tenerla in frigo e fa scorta più a lungo tempo.
> In UK latte a creme sono cose serie, perchè non bisogna fare gli iitaliani  che pensano che all'estero non sanno cosa siano gli ingradienti.
> Può essre vero ovviamente per alcuni ingradienti, come d'atro canto vale l'inverso, stando al caso delle creme l'Italia butta male e la perfida albione la fa da leone.... magari con unicorno affianco
> Per la pasta si usa la single cream!!!
> La saur cream è appunt ola panna acida...... tutt'altro uso.
> Il butter milk è il siero avanzante dal processo del burro.
> La double cream è per i più sfiziosi essendo pià "grassa" (metto fra virgolette perchè non inganni facendo pensare a qualcosa di troppo grassoso in senso negativo..... è solo più ricca e più pesante..... ovvero più sfiziosa e va bene sulla pasta, ma starei sulla single, che è in grassi simile alla panna da cucina italiana, che poi è come la panna fresca dove non ha zucchero)
> Poi c'è la clotted cream che è una double più ricca ancora e più solida, in ultimo c'è la extra thick clotted cream che è praticamente solida.....
> La pouring cream è simile alla single, più tipicamente per i dolci isulta leggermente più cremosa...... la single è più liquida, ma sono quasi uguali.
> Poi la creme fraiche che è una saur cream più leggera.
> (mancano pouring ad extra thick ma va bene così......)
> Ah volendo c'è il butter cream...... or brandy butter che sono il primo una versione a crem del tradizionale natalizio brandy butter...... ovvero una crema molto ricca con brandy la prima ed una fusione di burro, panna e zucchero con brandy la seconda (assolutamente natalizia come botta calorica, divinamente accompagna il Xmas pudding)
> Ultimo suggerimento.... quando vedete in giro confezioni in UK con colore oro legato ai lattticini è sempre indizio di qualità!!! Ovvero massima cremosità e sovente origine molto scelta..... più rinomata è la provenineza Jersey/Guernsey = Channel Islands..... perchè? Beh dovrebbe, ma non solo li, essere una garanzia di allevamento vecchio stile, risultato...... beh provate!!!!!
> E giusto perchè vi voglio già bene provate ad andare in campagna, magari verso il Dartmoor e trovate qualche piccolo Inn o meglio B&B che serva degli scones con panna fresca locale....... ah ah ah non avete idea assolutamente se non avete provato, per chi ama la crema scopre il paradiso.
> Volevo metterVi un link ma ancora non posso ..... ecco un copy:
> In the US, cream is usually sold as:
> Half-and-half (12% fat) Whipping cream and whipped cream (30%) Heavy cream, or heavy whipping cream (36%) Manufacturer's cream (40%), mostly available from food-services supply wholesalers rather than groceries
> Also common in the US is sour cream, which is cream that has been subjected to a bacterial culture that produces lactic acid, producing a sour taste, and that thickens the cream as well.
> In the UK, cream is usually sold as:
> Half cream (12%) Single cream or Light cream (18%) Whipping cream (35%) Double cream (48%)
> In the UK, clotted cream is a very high fat (55%) product processed with heat. Crème fraîche (a product with a French name and widely available elsewhere) is a heavy cream slightly soured with
> bacterial culture, but not as sour or as thick as American sour cream. Mexican crema (or cream espesa) is similar.
> Cream with 30% or more of fat can be turned into whipped cream by mixing it with air. This roughly doubles the cream's volume as air bubbles are captured in a network of fat droplets. (Whipped cream is said to have been invented in 1671 by François Vatel for a banquet in honor of Louis XIV, though it's likely that it was actually known long before this.) If the whipping is continued, the fat droplets stick together and form butter; the remaining liquid is buttermilk.
> Cream is the principal constituent of butter. Ice cream is made with milk, milk proteins (casein), cream and flavorings, frozen while stirring to limit the size of the ice crystals. Premium ice creams usually contain more milk fat.



La tua spiegazione mi pare molto valida, dunque se devo usare la panna da cucina per fare un piatto come la pasta in the UK uso la single o al massimo la double cream. Negli Stati Uniti invece, che è ciò che interessa a me, non esistono i termini single e double cream. Almeno questo è ciò che riporta l'ultima parte che hai incollato. Quindi negli Stati Uniti la panna da cucina è in definitiva heavy cream, half-and-half o manufacturer's? E inoltre, qual'è quella reperibile più facilmente? Lo chiedo visto che è scritto che sono distribuite dagli wholesalers, ma non capisco se tutte o solo l'ultima (manufacturer's). Grazie


----------



## italtrav

Ciao Ms. Giorgia

Vedi qua per una tabella che spiega le qualità di crema statiunitense. 
http://whatscookingamerica.net/Sauces_Condiments/CreamDefinitions.htm. 
La panna da cucina italiana è un prodotto con contenuto di grasso al 20%, più o meno l'americano light cream, ma sia la composizione sia la reperibilità dipende della regione.


----------



## london calling

In the UK we have _extra-thick double cream_, which is so thick it can't be poured, just like the Italian _panna da cucina_. I have no idea what that would be in the US (but I'm sure you'll find something in italtrav's links, Giorgia).

Ecco qualche foto.


----------



## italtrav

Sadly, the UK gets all the good cream. Outside of specialty products for the food industry, ordinary whipping cream is all we get—no clotted cream (barring the occasional import) and no extra-thick double cream.


----------



## london calling

italtrav said:


> Sadly, the UK gets all the good cream. Outside of specialty products for the food industry, ordinary whipping cream is all we get—no clotted cream (barring the occasional import) and no extra-thick double cream.


If I still lived in the UK I'd set up an export business forthwith! Odd that you don't get this sort of thing, what with all the cows you have over there (maybe you should set up a business).

Giorgia, io qui per fare (per esempio) la salsa di noci uso insieme la panna liquida (single cream) e la panna da cucina (extra-thick double cream). Non mi è chiaro perché in GB devi utilizzare solo il _single_ o al massimo il _double cream_, visto che esiste la _extra-thick double cream_. E perché ti servono gli equivalenti americani? Stai traducendo forse qualche ricetta?


----------



## You little ripper!

According to the Italian version of the Wikipedia  article, 'panna da cucina' appears to be a bit lighter (ca. 20% di grasso) than 'extra-thick double/double cream' (panna doppia - minimo 48% di grasso).


----------



## curiosone

Ciao a tutti 
Ecco che arriva la "mad baker" americana!   In the States, any grocery/supermarket will have:  Half&Half, cream, and whipping cream (all fresh).  I'm sure Jumbo got the percentages pretty much alright (I've never bothered checking ).   Half&half (half-and-half) is generally used in hot coffee, or anywhere one wants to add a creamy taste without adding too much butterfat.  What we AE speakers call "cream" is  used in general cooking (both sweet and savoury dishes) - so THAT is what I'd use, to substitute "panna da cucina a lunga conservazione" (che francamente non compro mai, preferendo la panna fresca).  "Whipping cream" is used when one wants to make "panna montata" - altho' my mum used regular cream for that, too.  Many Americans (at least the ones trying to avoid saturate fats) use "Cool Whip" nowadays (instead of whipped cream), as it's has a nice thick consistency and is also good frozen (for "à la mode").

Regarding ice cream, it's true that American and British ice cream contains cream, and that premium ice creams usually contain more milk fat.  But neither hold a candle to Italian gelato! _Personally, until I discovered "gelato," I preferred ice milk (made only with milk, and not containing cream)._


----------



## london calling

You little ripper! said:


> According to the Italian version of the Wikipedia article, 'panna da cucina' appears to be a bit lighter (ca. 20% di grasso) than 'extra-thick double/double cream' (panna doppia - minimo 48% di grasso).


Yes, but the consistency is the same (I've used them both): it can't be poured and it's therefore the closest you'll get to _panna da cucina.

_There are of course substitutes for both if you have to be careful with your cholesterol levels.


----------



## mizZGiorgia

curiosone said:


> Ciao a tutti
> Ecco che arriva la "mad baker" americana!   In the States, any grocery/supermarket will have:  Half&Half, cream, and whipping cream (all fresh).  I'm sure Jumbo got the percentages pretty much alright (I've never bothered checking ).   Half&half (half-and-half) is generally used in hot coffee, or anywhere one wants to add a creamy taste without adding too much butterfat.  What we AE speakers call "cream" is  used in general cooking (both sweet and savoury dishes) - so THAT is what I'd use, to substitute "panna da cucina a lunga conservazione" (che francamente non compro mai, preferendo la panna fresca).  "Whipping cream" is used when one wants to make "panna montata" - altho' my mum used regular cream for that, too.  Many Americans (at least the ones trying to avoid saturate fats) use "Cool Whip" nowadays (instead of whipped cream), as it's has a nice thick consistency and is also good frozen (for "à la mode").
> 
> Regarding ice cream, it's true that American and British ice cream contains cream, and that premium ice creams usually contain more milk fat.  But neither hold a candle to Italian gelato! _Personally, until I discovered "gelato," I preferred ice milk (made only with milk, and not containing cream)._



Ok, so if I had to translate a receipe for a pasta sauce containing "panna da cucina", I'd just have to use the word "cream" and that would be understood by my American reader.


----------



## elisatbd

Il thread e' un po' vecchio. Ad ogni modo, in caso possa aiutare..

Vivo in UK da 14 anni e non ho trovato nulla che assomigli alla panna da cucina italiana.
Quando la ricetta lo consente, utilizzo lo yogurt greco al posto della panna. Quando posso compro la panna chef su Ocado.

Ma il motivo per cui scrivo qui e' perche' in questo periodo di lockdown ho scoperto che e' facilissimo fare la panna da cucina in casa con whole milk, olio di girasole, un pizzico di sale e un frullatore ad immersione.
Ci vogliono 2 minuti.


----------



## london calling

Ma non trovi la extra-thick double cream? Oppure la whipping cream?


----------



## elisatbd

Si trova la whipped cream che e' la panna montata.
La whipping cream, panna da montare, non l'ho mai vista nei supermercati. Dalla single cream, se ricordo bene, si puo' ottenere la panna montata (credo di averlo sperimentato).
La extra-thick double cream credo di averla sperimentata all'inizio, per averla abbandonata credo di non esserne rimasta soddisfatta.


----------



## london calling

Ma dove vivi, precisamente ? La whipping cream si trova in tutti i supermercati, perfino Lidl e Aldi ce l'hanno. 😊
D'accordo che non è uguale alla panna da cucina ma per certe cose va bene.


----------

